
Show HN: Mocknode – configurable mock server - anunay_i
https://github.com/ianunay/mock-node
======
anunay_i
A configurable mock server with an intuitive configuration management
interface and a http api.

[https://medium.com/@i.anunay/mocknode-e338f793dba0](https://medium.com/@i.anunay/mocknode-e338f793dba0)

